# [Solved] Firefox using excessive CPU after a while

## NiHaoMike

After using Firefox for a while, it starts using an excessive amount of CPU. It seems to happen most after posting in a forum. I have tried both the latest stable as well as the unstable versions, the source as well as the binary versions, even tried clearing the profile and starting from scratch. I also have another Gentoo system with the same problem.

----------

## eccerr0r

Any particular website (trying to rule out a wayward javascript applet...)?

Will it do it on a blank page too?

----------

## NiHaoMike

It seems to do it on any website. It happens more often on forums.

----------

## NiHaoMike

Problem resolved itself after updating system. Not sure exactly which package was broken, but anyone else having the same problem should first try an update.

----------

